# I-95



## Dan0Eye (Mar 24, 2011)

Planning on hitching up the east coast to Maine sometime mid-spring. I-95 seems to the be most straight forward route. Some folks I know have warned about the hassles of hitching the NE via this route. Checked state laws pertaining to hitching and outside of Penn and NJ, there doesn't seem to be any real legal issues. Anyone have experience with this route or suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (Apr 4, 2011)

I just went hitching for the first time. I went down I-95 and couldn't get anywhere going south but I got two of the best rides I could imagine all the way back to NY from south of Richmond.


----------



## Bob (Apr 5, 2011)

just do it.


----------



## partysummer07 (Apr 5, 2011)

I cannot figure out how to delete something that I posted accidentally into the wrong thread.


----------



## Uncle Mom (Apr 5, 2011)

I've never had trouble. I usually stick to trains, but even then Baltimore is kinda blown up, and Richmond too because of Yardsale's death at the Acca YD.


----------



## hshh (Apr 7, 2011)

I 95 can suck between DC and boston since its so crowded. but if your lookin to actually see new england and the outdoors, i hitched up I81 through PA then to 84 and other varous roads into vermont and NH into maine and it was buetiful with tons of really nice people. and once in maine if you go farther north than portland route 1 is awsome goin up the coast through all the harbors and fishing towns.


----------



## Dan0Eye (Apr 7, 2011)

Excellent. Thank you very much for the info. Most of the reason for aiming towards Maine was the wilderness aspect, I-95 seemed the most direct route. So now I have some other options.


----------

